# XM Gets Cheers on Wall Street



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

How good was XM Satellite Radio's second quarter? One analyst described it as "monstrous."

Last week, XM reported that it added 640,000 net additions, taking its total to more than 4.4 million subscribers. And the extra customers were enrolled despite a price hike that kicked in during the three-month period, those on Wall Street pointed out.

The second quarter net additions also topped the 575,000 net add estimate from Alden Mahabir of Vintage Research. He said the XM subscriber results represent an 18 percent sequential improvement and more than a 50 percent increase when compared to the same period last year.

"Clearly, with results like this, in the face of a 30 percent price increase, the strong demand says a lot about the potential and price elasticity of satellite radio," Mahabir said.

Mahabir said the three-month period represented the second best growth quarter in XM's history. "Arguably (XM) is the fastest growing subscription company of all-time," he added.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Meanwhile their stock stays stuck in neutral. I know they have diluted the stock by selling additional shares, but I thought there would have been more movement by now. To add insult to injury, Sirius has jumped 10% in the last two weeks.....


----------

